

Samsung: 'we are not interested in buying RIM' Consumers: 'Neither are we' - fypomg
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/17/2714743/samsung-buying-rim-rumor

======
daimyoyo
I wonder why Samsung has become the go to company for takeover rumors. First
HP and now RIM. Besides, while Samsung could have benifited from buying webOS,
I don't think that RIM really has any assets Samsung would want(aside from the
mobile keyboard design).

------
electrichead
I had to vote the story up because of the submission title!

